# What do you think we're the most predictable Royal Rumbles?



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

First one to me was WM14 because nobody but Austin was going into WrestleMania that year at that specific time to face Shawn.


----------



## Stevieg1993 (Jul 6, 2018)

Most of the 00's was obvious 

Especially Royal Rumble 2000, 2001,2002 and 2003 
I remember being 11 at the time and been surprised about Benoit though.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

2013, 2015, 2019, 2014, 2009


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RR 2017. WWE did a good job in hiding who they actually wanted to win until the day of the event itself. Rumor is that WWE booked Orton to win that Rumble as a favor for taking unprotected elbows to the head from Lesnar in their Summerslam match.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

2014 - once Bryan wasn't in it - seemed obvious. (to be fair, before Bryan was in it - it seemed even *more obvious he would/should win  )*
2000 -I agree, Rock was obvious
1998 - Stone Cold, also obvious
1996 - HBK seemed obvious to me 
2002 - HHH
2013 - Cena (Cena/Rock rematch)
1990/1991 Hulk Hogan (one or both years - I don't remember the build, so maybe it wasn't that predictable in the moment - but back then Hogan won everything, so seems so).

I'd say the above were most predictable outcomes.
I want to also include Bret/Luger in 1994 and Cena/Batista from 2005 - but since there were "dual" winners, that doesn't really count as predictable.

For what it's worth - predictable can be a great thing. I absolutely loved 1996, 1998, 2000 for example.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

2003 is the correct answer, and it's honestly not close. I was there in person, and as fun as the match was, _everyone_ in the crowd knew Lesnar was winning.


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

This may come as a surprise to many of you but I’ve always felt the 1999 Royal Rumble was predictable ! I knew somehow Vince was going to win, I knew he wasn’t going to Wrestlemania though, but even being only 11 years old I k ew he was gonna win!


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2019 - both Rumbles


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I’ll go with the 2009 rumble match (although I LOVED that rumble), the 2013 rumble match, the 2014 rumble match, the 2018 Women’s Rumble match, and the 2020 Women’s rumble match.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

The most predictable Royal Rumbles 

1998 - Stone Cold Steve Austin 
2000 - The Rock 
2012 - Sheamus won 
2013 - Cena won 
2014 - Batista won 
2015 - Reigns 
2019 - Rollins & Becky 
2020 - Charlotte winning


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I mean I've got to say 2015. The air of resignation towards that Rumble was palpable. Everyone knew Reigns was winning the fucking thing. Everyone.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Surely 2002 pretty much everyone knew HHH was gonna win it?


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

I remember one year when Batista won it was pretty obvious


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

VodooPimpin said:


> I remember one year when Batista won it was pretty obvious


Yeah 2005.


----------

